

Show HN: Daily Grooves, keep-it-simple music discovery - ronjouch
http://www.dailygrooves.org/

======
ronjouch
Hi, OP and creator here.

Motivation for this small app grew up as I became frustrated of reading music
blogs in my RSS reader. I just want a stream of fresh music and bands to
discover, but instead of that, Reader-ish experiences put me in front of
series of individual articles where text took over music's throne, and where
actually listening to music requires constant clicking and fumbling with
players.

Then I discovered [http://hypem.com](http://hypem.com) , which is great but
didn't feel right either (to my eyes: maybe too much categorization, bubbling
me too much into what I already like, and a bit on the heavy side), so I built
my own dumbed-down version, which doesn't try to be smart, is limited to
throwing up one YouTube playlist per day, and embraces randomness (well,
within the limits set by the sources choice).

I'm extremely pleased with the results, measured by the dozens of artists I've
already discovered in a few weeks of usage. Because instead of being scared of
100+ unread items in my 'Music' Google Reader folder, I now just open DG and
discover what chance decided would come next.

I'm posting it here hoping it will also be useful to a few HNers :)

\- Feedback welcome.

\- For the braves who will peek at the code: beware, this is my first GAE app,
and my second Python program altogether. So please don't throw too much pointy
stuff at my ugly code, but gentle suggestions and patches are very welcome.

